# How long and where to get an Australian birth certificate?



## interplanetjanet (Jan 7, 2009)

I will be having a baby in the next few weeks, and it's important to get her US and Australian passports as soon as possible. Does anyone know how long it will take to get her birth certificate? Where do I go to get it? Back home I'd just go to the city records office, and they'd print it off while I wait. Is it that simple and quick here, or will I have to wait for it?

Edit: Ok, nevermind about where. I just found that information, but it doesn't say how long it takes. I see you can order it online or in person. Does anyone know how long each of these methods takes?


----------



## amaslam (Sep 25, 2008)

Hi Janet:

First look at this link about Registering the birth:
https://online.justice.vic.gov.au/C...nt&1=10-Births~&2=10-Registering+a+birth~&3=~

Here is the link for the turnaround times:
https://online.justice.vic.gov.au/C...Buttons~&3=30-Fees+and+turnaround~#turnaround


Good luck on the birth 



interplanetjanet said:


> I will be having a baby in the next few weeks, and it's important to get her US and Australian passports as soon as possible. Does anyone know how long it will take to get her birth certificate? Where do I go to get it? Back home I'd just go to the city records office, and they'd print it off while I wait. Is it that simple and quick here, or will I have to wait for it?
> 
> Edit: Ok, nevermind about where. I just found that information, but it doesn't say how long it takes. I see you can order it online or in person. Does anyone know how long each of these methods takes?


----------



## interplanetjanet (Jan 7, 2009)

Ah, thanks. I saw the first one but missed the turnaround times.


----------



## Dolly (Feb 17, 2008)

Flippin 'eck! Your baby is due already??? Where did the time go?

Dolly


----------

